# "On the Hunt" 1960-70 Lexan Bodies



## Ovalhead (Nov 20, 2010)

*1960-1970 NASCAR *

I need help finding a fellow Hobby Talk member or members who are willing to help me start finding American made cars, mass produced or 500 + production runs eligible for NASCAR that were produced 1960-1970. 

Clear Lexan with any advice to start with would be greatly appreciated.

My favorite car during this golden era to me was the 63 1/2 Ford for example.

Anyway, I think I'm ready to start learning this part of the 1/64 world.

Also if any fellow members have some already painted up for sell, I would like to take a look at what you got also. 

Thanks in advance.

Cliff


----------



## pshoe64 (Jun 10, 2008)

*Speed Inc Clear Bodies*

I used to make the 63 and 64 Fords in PETG. I haven't made any of these since 1994 or so. I will check and see if I have any left over in storage if you are interested. Just drop me a PM here.

-Paul


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

I know someone used to make a 69 Dodge Charger 500 because I had one.
Daytonas and Superbirds can be found by several manufacturers, maybe a Talladega here or there.
But, I had a really hard time finding anything else from the 60s in HO.
If you find a good source, can you please post here?

Thanks,
Rich


----------



## Ovalhead (Nov 20, 2010)

Thanks for the offer Paul, I'm really looking LEXAN if it is out there ?
Who knows, you might be the one I need ?

Still searching Rich, will for sure let you know if I come across any.

Thanks for the replies racers, :thumbsup:

Cliff


----------



## pshoe64 (Jun 10, 2008)

Just for the info, PETG is clear polymer plastic like LEXAN only stronger. It's the material that 2-liter pop bottles are made out of. I vac'd in .010 sheets.
I did find some, only have 10 or so of the 63's. I have some 64's just haven't found them yet. I did find some 69 Torinos also, made from the same stuff.

-Paul


----------



## Ovalhead (Nov 20, 2010)

Paul, you have a PM.
Thanks,
Cliff


----------



## Ovalhead (Nov 20, 2010)

"Their Here" :woohoo: They look great Paul. :thumbsup:

Thanks for digging us up some "good ole boy" classics. My wife and I will be busy this weekend during this new cold front in North Carolina. 

Her vision is a lot better than mine so she will be masking windows while I spray some colors. 

My next venture is to find decals that match the era and cars. Maybe we will find some tomorrow at the Raleigh Toy & Hobby Show. 

Also thanks for the extras !

Again thanks and looking forward to more dealings with you in the future.

Cliff :dude:


----------



## pshoe64 (Jun 10, 2008)

I'm very glad you like 'em! I may even look into doing some more vacu-forming in the future. Need to buy or build a vac machine again first. Here's what I used to make and still have some stock left.

-Paul

501 - Ford GT40 Mk II
502 - '73 Chevelle Stock Car
503 - '65 Mustang Fastback (T-Jet Scale)
504 - '74 Matador Stock Car
505 - A.C. Cobra (Long Wheelbase)
506 - '69 Ford Torino Stock Car
507 - '70 Superbird (Long Wheel Base)
508 - '74 Mercury Stock Car
509 - Olds Aerotech (Long Wheel Base)
510 - '77 Matador Fastback Stock Car
511 - '78 T-Bird Stock Car
512 - '63 Ford Galaxie Stock Car (Long Wheel Base)


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Hey Paul,
How could I get my hands on...
63 Galaxie
69 Torino
78 Tbird
and whats an Olds Aerotech??

When you say long wheel base, I'm assuming Tyco, right?


----------



## pshoe64 (Jun 10, 2008)

Yes the long wheelbase matches up to the tyco x2 pan or HP7.
Here's the olds:









I'll PM you shortly. I need to see how many of each I have. I'm good on Torinos, need to make sure of the rest.

-Paul


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Wow, I've never seen that Aerotech. :thumbsup:

I was thinkin of this...


----------



## Ovalhead (Nov 20, 2010)

Rich, these early 60 Fords are going to take me back to the day !

Big ole fat black tars bursting out of the bodies will remind me of the days my daddy would drag us around to all the Saturday night dirt track's up and down the east coast of the United States.

Again I'm very happy with Paul's work, I feel 10 years younger right now.

"A winner is just a loser who gave it one more try"

Cliff


----------



## shocker36 (Jul 5, 2008)

Parma has a vintage 70's stocker set comes with 5 cars Chevelle, Charger, Cyclone, and I forget the other 2 for around 5 bucks. Let me know if you want me to post some pics of them


----------



## Ovalhead (Nov 20, 2010)

shocker36, thanks for your suggestion, I will remember it. I have a lot of bodies to do at this time. Between what Fast Petey & Paul sent me ( 26 bodies ) I have plenty to do now.
I do like those first 3 cars you posted though.

Cliff


----------



## hartracerman (Jan 9, 2005)

YES, lets see some pics!


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

*Parma deal*



shocker36 said:


> Parma has a vintage 70's stocker set comes with 5 cars Chevelle, Charger, Cyclone, and I forget the other 2 for around 5 bucks. Let me know if you want me to post some pics of them


This is actually my favorite lexan set.
It comes with(from left to right) a 71 Road Runner, 71 Monte Carlo,
71 Charger, 71 Cyclone, and (not pictured) the classic Nascar racer,
a 90 Lumina. Don't know why they threw that in there, I guess it was an
Earnhardt thing. He was right popular when they came out with this set.



















We ran these as a class with a stock HP7 (SWB) chassis.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Pail I would love to get some of those bud!!!!!

Set me up??


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

In the same series, they made a "Street Machines" set.
It has a 70 Boss Mustang, 70 Camaro, 70 Firebird, AP Corvette, 
and it's either a 70 Buick GS, or a 70 AMX, I dunno.
I always get the GS and AMX mixed up because they are almost exactly the same car,
with exactly the same performance, except the Buick was more expensive.
I always thought that was funny because the AMX had a small block and was better on gas.
That GS had the station wagon 455, with a boat load of torque, but not much power.
With equal 1/4 mile times, you would have to say the AMX was a better car.


----------

